# Advice for experienced medic taking registry



## yosemitisam (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi, I'm hoping I can get some good advice from those of you who have recently taken the Paramedic Registry test, or Paramedic Instructors. I got out of medic school in 1997, and was able to pass my registry first try. I  have been working as a Paramedic since. 

I let my national registry lapse, and would like to get it back, I know the test is much different from when I took it, from all the medic students, who have done ride time with us. I know its not easy for sure.

I would like to get a Paramedic text, and take a month or two for study and prep for the written test. It will at least be a good review. What are recommendations for which text best prepares you for the test? I think the schools around here use Brady. Any recommendations to online prep classes or any other ways to prepare?      Thanks!


----------



## wanderingmedic (Apr 24, 2014)

I'd highly recommend getting a subscription to this website first. If you can make >80% on their practice tests you are more than set for the NR. You might be better off than you think, so I would use a practice test from that website to diagnose where you are at before you go out and spend money on textbooks etc. Just my $0.02

Good luck thou - and welcome to EMTLife!


----------



## MedicSlayer (Apr 26, 2014)

I recommend the Barron's study guide, I feel that it encompasses the National Registry style of questions and knowledge base very well. I comes with a CD containing 2 practice exams; altogether it is like $14 on Amazon- can't beat that price.

I have heard good things about a few different online sites such as: Parameducators, EMTPrep, EMT-National Training.com, FISDAP. Check into each of them, I don't know your price range- but I hear they are all pretty comparable (~$39.99/month each). 

Hope this helps


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Apr 26, 2014)

I recommend JB Learning and FISDAP. Both are similar to registry. I would recommend spending less time memorizing facts and a lot more time doing quizzes, etc.


----------



## xrsm002 (Apr 26, 2014)

Look up Jon Puryear, he offers an online 16 hr NREMT prep course or a 48 hr paramedic refresher which also counts as CEs in some states. EMT national training and Medictests.com. I used all three of these and passed the NR.


----------



## MICP (May 4, 2014)

*AHA and Skills Sheets*

I am a test bank writer for the NREMT and my biggest recommendation is to know the most recent NREMT skills sheets.  The written exam is based on the "practice" of the medic, and the skills sheets are where the NREMT explains how they want you to practice.

The other thing to keep in mind is that all CPR and cardiac treatments are based on the 2010 AHA guidelines.  The pediatric apprach is based on the 2010 AHA PALS, and the general approach to trauma is based on NAEMT's PHTLS.

I have been a medic since 1995, and just took the NREMT about 18 months ago.  I used the information above as well as used a product by Platinum Education.  It offers true Computer Adaptive Exams.  Before I found Platinum, I always referred people to the JB Test Prep, and still do.


----------



## rails (May 4, 2014)

azemtb255 said:


> I'd highly recommend getting a subscription to this website first. If you can make >80% on their practice tests you are more than set for the NR. You might be better off than you think, so I would use a practice test from that website to diagnose where you are at before you go out and spend money on textbooks etc. Just my $0.02
> 
> Good luck thou - and welcome to EMTLife!



Ditto. Aim for 90%+ if you can at EMT-National-Training.com, but at 80%+ you've got a pretty good chance of passing the NREMT.

JB Learning is also very highly regarded.


----------

